# Late report and Questions



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Decided last wednesday i'd head down to FT Pickens with a buddy of mine. Tide was all squirly and the water looked like coffee, so we joined the other folks on the pier for some black snapper. Very slow i think we caught a legal fish but tossed him back as a sign of good will to mother nature or lack of coffee. Saw one fellow get a nice 18" flounder on a Ly (pilchard), saw a school of crevale chasing mullet, saw maybe some tarpon out in the pass jumping? and aided in the de-snagging of a turtle. so a very slow morning there. 
around 11 we decided to try driving to Navarre and eat lunch under the bridge. we cast netted a half a dozen finger mullet and pitched them under the bridge with no action to speak of except: i tossed my bait up current and whatched it zip twoards the seawall, i tried to set the hook but by the time i did what ever it was had parted me. I walked up the wall a little and just hanging out in the shadow of the wall was the biggest black drum i had ever seen, I spent a few seconds trying to wave my fishing buddy over. he dropped his bait on the darn things head and it just lumbered off into the channel. SOB hat to be three feet and somechange it's tail was the size of my hand! If i had the wear with all to hunt up a crab before i walked out there this may have been an eventful report. anywhere around here sell crabs? i've never looked.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

My son and I saw a huge black drum last year off the 17th ave seawall. We didnt have a rod or bait because we were just walking around. He knew I had my 8' baitnet in the truck and against my better judgement, he talked me into throwing it over the drum. Mistake. I had a huge pull and then a 2-3' hole in the net.

As far as the crabs go, I believe Maria's Seafood on Cervantes sells live Blue Crabs.


----------

